
Apple Falls from First to 17th Spot in 'World's Most Innovative Company' Ranking - Tomte
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/21/apple-17th-worlds-most-innovative-company-ranks/
======
Coffeewine
The list was an interesting read, but I don't think anyone should really take
it terribly seriously. It's 50 companies from a billion different industries
vaguely ranked against each other.

~~~
ggggtez
At the same time, I think most people would agree Apple isn't really the world
leader in innovation anymore. Great company, great products, but... not so
much "new" things happening. What did they innovate recently? The notch? Air
pods? These aren't exactly world changing.

People will disagree about exact rankings, but it seems pretty clear Apple
shouldn't be #1 in innovation right now with so much else happening in
technology.

~~~
karmakaze
Now a days, I'm wondering about Apple's past great innovations. I'm glad to
have owned many iPods (even to this day), travelled cross-border to get the
original iPhone, loved the unibody MacBooks, but if Apple hadn't made them,
we'd still be carrying around computers in our pockets. What if.. Steve Jobs
had set his sights on improving humanity? I now seem to value innovation more
critically. (Meanwhile this Surface Go I'm writing on is very capable.)

~~~
HNLurker2
I agree he is a great influence and visionary. Every time I think of him I get
depressed that he died and cobyemlate my impermanence

------
51lver
Apple was only popular (this millennium) when they were making the BEST PC you
could buy, and they did that by tracking with intel's latest and greatest
offerings but then intel hit the wall. No innovation from intel, no innovation
from apple. We'll be doomed to just get slightly faster busses and radios
year-after-year until apple moves to a better core tech partner (Power again
pleaaaaase!!!) =or develops a new computer platform totally inhouse (much more
likely) that is a performance and quality leader.

------
obenn
This is a list where an oat milk company is 9th. While one can definitely
debate Apple's innovation, I wouldn't treat this list as any kind of objective
indicator.

------
zepto
So the most innovative company in the world is an e-commerce aggregator/ticket
sales company?

It does sound like an excellent business, but calling it the most innovative
company in the world makes this list look like obvious gibberish.

------
mgmanalyst
Lots of mega companies like Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Amazon missing in
top-50. Why did they consider Apple, but not these companies?

